# Angel wax supplier near Belfast



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone know if any place near Belfast sells Angelwax stuff. Specifically H2GO?

Thanks


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

Davey at Procar has it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep - I get h2go from Davy.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

he is the only one I think in NI.. Davy will sort you out no probs.


----------

